

Peppermint – yet another interesting editor for OS X - veidr
http://osxpeppermint.com

======
boatengqqq
I've been using it for 2-3 weeks and I think I'm never going back to Sublime!
I mean... this one is literally _packed_ with features!

~~~
dang
No sockpuppets on Hacker News, please.

